# Silly but Smart dogs



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I have two little dogs. One is a Chi Dachshund mix (Peanut), the other looks like a small Corgi (Sugar). They always get a treat each morning when I get my morning chores done and am ready to sit down for a while. My son has a Pharaoh Hound mix (Athena). My son's rule is that Athena must "sit pretty" to get a treat. This morning, when I told Athena to sit pretty, both of mine sat pretty, too. I've never tried to teach them to sit. Just about the only commands they know are "down" to get off the furniture, and "out".


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Aww! Thats adorable! I definitely think that dogs learn from each other, rats too! Pharaoh hounds are beautiful. 

I have a border collie mix and it took me a long time to teach him sit pretty! I think its easier for the little dogs to learn because they dont weigh as much so their back legs can support their weight without as much muscle build up as a larger dog.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've tried to teach my heeler/collie mix and pit mix to sit pretty (though I didn't know that was the name of the trick, I called it "sit up"). It's difficult because I know that my heeler mix could definitely do it, but she gets so concerned about if the pitbull is doing it right too that it just ends in disaster lol. I've always wanted a pharaoh hound; its ears would fit right in with my other dogs lol


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Aw, that is such a cute story!! I have a border collie who knows lots of tricks, but sit pretty isn't one of them. She's not coordinated enough. 

I love pharaoh hounds!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

If your dog is comfortable enough, try backing them up against a wall or into a corner, it helps them have something to lean against while they build muscle.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

I might try that. There's also the roadblock of the fact that she's really emotional anymore and gets frustrated and embarrassed if she doesn't learn a trick in three tries. Lol she needs to toughen up a little. I think I've babied her too much.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, people definitely have this habit of putting too much human emotion into their dogs. I'm sure if you start small, she'll get there! I started by rewarding any time my dogs head was tilted back, then one foot off the ground, then two, then worked on actually sitting up straight.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

So jealous of your son. pharaoh hounds are my fav breed.


----------

